# Acclimated Molly for saltwater



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

They do quite well is SW, Tharsis! We actually sell "SW" Mollies at Inland that we acclimate, ha! They will even breed is SW


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

awesome! I have just only ever seen them in freshwater tanks and I had no idea how easy it was to switch them over. I am wondering if it is even necessary to drip acclimate them.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I never had luck with them in FW.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

My very first FW tank I had mollies and platys and comet goldfish lol, but the live bearers bred like mad. I was fed up with it and sold them all and never really paid much attention to them afterwards. 

But I have now been reading that they are great algae grazers for SW tanks so I wanted to give it a try.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

tharsis said:


> awesome! I have just only ever seen them in freshwater tanks and I had no idea how easy it was to switch them over. I am wondering if it is even necessary to drip acclimate them.


I've read you can just throw them in however we acclimated them to be safe.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have 5 mollies in my 72 gallon bw tank and they do nothing for the algae but the salt brings out there color a lot


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Ive heard its easier to go to sw than back to fw for the mollies. I liked watching my male mollies displaying to each other.


----------



## Polarshrey (Nov 15, 2011)

Mollies are the best starter marine fish. I had tones of them in my tank my domino damsels and clowns bullied them to death, but by the time they died i was three years in the hobby and did not need them.

And nice coral.


----------



## ryc120 (Jan 17, 2012)

Had no idea you could do that with Mollies! Great job


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Mollies are pretty awesome for being able to do that. Makes me wanna put some in my moms reef tanks, secretly.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure about platies, but I even seen guppies in reef tanks before. Forget where, but they look so funny/odd in there. :biggrin:


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I remember several years back I was walking through one of those huge Chinese fish markets when something caught my eye. It was a huge reef tank. But it wasn't the corals or pretty reef fish that caught my attention; it was a trio of dalmation mollies!

Anyone have pics of the marine guppies mentioned?


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Not my pic, but here are some guppies in a reef tank.


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Not my pic, but here are some guppies in a reef tank.


That's tripping me out. I didn't know guppies could go salt!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Guppies aren't as good at going saltwater as mollies are. They have shorter lifespans in salt than in full fresh. Back about 10 years ago I used mollies to cycle my first sw tank...It used to be common practice since mollies are dirt cheap compared to other sw fish.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Now I know what my starter fish will be when I set up a reef tank...sure is cheaper than a clown fish, and more peaceful than a damsel.


----------

